# Disability --- Financial Assistance and Support Services



## JonSR77 (May 19, 2022)

Financial Assistance and Support Services for People with Disabilities

Explore a wide range of programs and tools to help with housing, taxes, medical bills, service and emotional support animals, and more.

(government website)


https://www.usa.gov/disability-financial-support


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 29, 2022)

Yeah...if they can get though the sometimes ridiculous criteria, red tape, processing delays, waiting lists (housing) and other caveats that come when applying for these programs.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 29, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Yeah...if they can get though the sometimes ridiculous criteria, red tape, processing delays, waiting lists (housing) and other caveats that come when applying for these programs.



I understand and fully agree.  But sometimes you feel specific people that can help and want to help. But generally?  Sure, most everything is a mess of red tape and disappointments.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 29, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Yeah...if they can get though the sometimes ridiculous criteria, red tape, processing delays, waiting lists (housing) and other caveats that come when applying for these programs.


Applying for disability was such an ordeal I finally just hired a disability attorney I saw advertising on TV. She not only got me approved within a month, I got over $20K in retro-benefits (_after_ attorney's fees), plus Medicare and Medi-Cal. 

Her fee was $3,000; totally worth it


----------

